# Nachtangeln in Holland!!!!!!Wo noch erlaubt?????



## Toerti (20. September 2003)

Hallo Leute!!!!
Ich hab eine gaaaaanz dringende Frage an euch:
In Holland ist ja an den meisten Gewässern ab September das Nachtangeln verboten!!!!
Wie gesagt an den meisten! 
Aber wo erfahre ich an welchen Gewässern es noch erlaubt ist???
In sämtlichen Berichten steht nur:" Lesen sie dazu den Erlaubnisschein!"
Aber dieser ist ja nunmal auf holländisch und ich finde auch im Internet keine Übersetzung dafür!!!!
Bitte helft mir!!!!!!!!!!
Liebe Grüße TOERTI


----------



## Aalfreak (2. Dezember 2003)

Servus Toerti !  Probier mal bei Google unter : Nachtangeln Holland ! Da hast Du ne riesiege Auswahl schöner Gewässer wo Du das ganze Jahr über Nachtangeln kannst. Die Anbieter stellen auch Fotos ihrer Gewässer und Anlagen vor. Es lebe das Nachtangeln!    Grüße und Petri Heil !


----------



## Gelöschter User (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Ihr beiden,
ich lese hier das in Holland das Nachtangeln ab September verboten ist.

Nun stellt sich bei mir die Frage, wieso die Holländer in Ihrem viel gelobten Angelland, C&R und dgl., das Nachtangeln einschränken.
(Bei uns in Bayern will man es ja abschaffen.)

Vielleicht kann mich mal einer, mit fundierten Aussagen, aufklären


----------



## Tiffy (2. Dezember 2003)

Das liegt nur an den Anglern Mucki. Es gibt, weil sich ja jeder eine Erlaubniskarte kaufen kann, viele "Angler" die ein Heidenspektakel Nachts an den Gewässern veranstallten. Das stört das Wild. In Holland gibt es eh nicht viel Wild und das wird dann auch noch von gröhlenden´"Anglern" vertrieben. Die Jagdbehörde hat deswegen bei vielen Gewässern darauf gedrängt das es eine Ruhephase für die Gewässer geben soll in der sich die Wildtiere ungestört dem Gewässer nähern können um z.B. zu trinken.


----------



## Gelöschter User (2. Dezember 2003)

Hei Tiffy,

Ruhephase für das/die Gewässer. Genau das ist es was dem Wasser gut tut und eben nicht die Freigabe des Nachtangelns.


----------



## Pickerfan (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland!!!!!!Wo noch erlaubt?????*

@ Aalfreak
Danke für den Tip mit Google.Werd mal reinschauen


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland!!!!!!Wo noch erlaubt?????*

Hi zusammen!

Ich fahre im August nach Holland! Hoffe ja sehr, dass man dort Nachtangeln kann?! 

Petri Heil!


----------



## msdstefan (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland!!!!!!Wo noch erlaubt?????*

Hi Manu, wohin fährst du denn in Holland? Wenn du in der Nähe von Groningen bist könnte man sich ja mal treffen. Bin am 14.8. wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.


----------



## Tshalf (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland!!!!!!Wo noch erlaubt?????*

Ich hab mich dieses Jahr beim VVV Roermond schriftlich erkundigt und das ist die Rück-Mail von denen:
.

_Nachtangeln ist nur erlaubt auf die Maas und Kanale (von 1 juni bis 31 august). Mann braucht angelscheine hier für. Diese bekommt mann bei Fremdenverkehrsamt (Wochenscheine). _

_Mit freundlichen grüssen,_

_VVV Roermond_
_Kraanpoort 1, 6041 EG Roermond_
_Tel.: 0031-475 335847 / Fax: 0475-335068_

_Geopend: _
_Maandag t/m Vrijdag 9.30-18.00 uur, Zaterdag 9.30-16.00 uur_
_Koopzondagen 6 juni, 4 juli, 1 augustus en 5 september: geopend van 12.00 - 16.00 uur._



*Vorsicht:* Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Polizei, wenn sie mal rumfährt, auch die Leute des Platzes verweist, die in den Nebenflüssen/-seen der Maas angeln. Die gehören wohl nicht mehr direkt zur Maas und dürfen Nachts nicht beangelt werden !
Ist aber ohne Gewähr

Hoffe es hilft den ganzen Verzweifelten


----------



## the doctor (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland!!!!!!Wo noch erlaubt?????*

An dem Wessem Nederwert kanal ist ganzjähriges Nachtangeln erlaubt,
Einfach mal bei Google eingeben!!!!


----------

